# Lesen Blurayplayer auch Bluray Rohlinge ?



## Kamsi (10. November 2011)

weiss das einer ?

Weil bei der hersteller seite steht ja immer nur unterstützte wiedergabeformate Bluray Video aber nicht ob der auch BD R abspielt.

solangsam werden ja die brenner ausgereifter und die rohlinge bezahlbar


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weiss das einer ?
> 
> Weil bei der hersteller seite steht ja immer nur unterstützte wiedergabeformate Bluray Video aber nicht ob der auch BD R abspielt.
> 
> solangsam werden ja die brenner ausgereifter und die rohlinge bezahlbar



Solange du ein etwaiges Video im richtigen, mit dem Player kompatiblen Format brennst, besteht die Möglichkeit. 100%ig kann man das aber nie sagen, hängt auch sehr von den Rohlingen ab. Grundsätzlich steht dem aber nichts im Wege. Man müsste halt nur darauf achten immer die aktuellste Firmware auf dem BD Player zu haben, um Probleme zu vermeiden.


----------



## mristau (10. November 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass manche Standalone Player Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gegen gebrannte BluRays haben, vor allem um gegen raubkopierte BluRay Filme vorzugehen, dort könnten dann auch selbst gebrannte BluRays vom Urlaub, etc. die rechtmäßig hergestellt wurden drunter leiden.
Beim PC Laufwerk dürfte es dort keine Probleme geben. Aber ist alles eine testbare Sache, kann beim einen Gerät so sein, beim anderen so.


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Hab mir grad mal ein Datenblatt eines aktuellen Panasonic BD Players angesehen (DMP-BD75). Da wird ausdrücklich BD-R(E/DL) mit BD-MV angegeben, also Bluray Disc Movie. Aus dem privaten Bereich kenne ich nur BD-AV. BD-MV verwenden eigentlich nur die großen Studios, während BD-AV sich an die Privatleute richtet.

Zusammenfassend kann ich dazu sagen: selbstgebrannt ja, aber nur wenn du ein großes Auhtoring-Studio bist und entsprechende Software verwendest. Aber irgendwie kann das nicht sein... *grübel*

Edit: Bei einem teureren Modell von Panasonic, welches auch MKV unterstützt, scheint die Wiedergabe über eine gebrannte BD möglich zu sein. Aber da kann man auch genau so gut auf einen USB Stick zurückgreifen, hat man wohl ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis. Es sei denn man möchte die Hochzeitsfeier in HD auf einer BD an alle Verwandte verschicken...


----------



## mristau (10. November 2011)

Selbst bei gekauften BluRays kannst eh nicht eindeutig sagen, Laufwerk X kann die abspielen, Laufwerk Y kann es nicht.
Ich hab eine original Avatar BluRay und den neuen Robin Hood, die laufen bei mir am PC nicht, selbst mit dem mitgelieferten BluRay Player.
Wenn ich aber AnyDVD installiere, spielt es sie problemlos ab.
Auf dem Standalone Player krieg ich immerhin Robin Hood ohne Probleme zu laufen, Avatar überlegt sich das anscheinend von Mal zu Mal neu ^^


----------



## Varitu (10. November 2011)

@saji,

den Panasonic hab ich selbst Zuhause. Der ist sowas von inkompatibel zu allem was nicht Standart ist (selbst bei DivX Weidergabe). Dem würde ich das z.B. gar nicht zutrauen.
Ansonsten wurde es schon gesagt, da hilt nur ausprobiern. Generell möchte ichm la behaupten daß eher die günstigen Nonamegeräte die als Allesfresser beworben werden "XYZ Formate" abspielen. Nachteil ist bei denen meist das Upscaling(qualitätsverlust)

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Saji (10. November 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> @saji,
> 
> den Panasonic hab ich selbst Zuhause. Der ist sowas von inkompatibel zu allem was nicht Standart ist (selbst bei DivX Weidergabe). Dem würde ich das z.B. gar nicht zutrauen.
> Ansonsten wurde es schon gesagt, da hilt nur ausprobiern. Generell möchte ichm la behaupten daß eher die günstigen Nonamegeräte die als Allesfresser beworben werden "XYZ Formate" abspielen. Nachteil ist bei denen meist das Upscaling(qualitätsverlust)
> ...



Da hast du recht. Alles was nur minimal von einer Norm abweicht stößt bei Panasonic auf Ablehnung. *g* Als "Allesfresser" im Bereicht BD Player ist sicher LG einen Blick wert. War vor fast einem Jahr der erste Hersteller, der einen BD Player mir MKV-Unterstützung und was weiß ich nicht noch alles auf den Markt brachte. Leider habe ich da komplett den Überblick verloren.


----------



## win3ermute (10. November 2011)

Zur Kompatibilität eines Players siehe videohelp - seit DVD-Zeiten mit die beste Übersicht.

Zu Authoring-Programmen gibt es dort auch eine Liste.

Jede Menge Freeware dazu (anscheinend auch zum Erstellen von angeblich "professionellen" BDMV) gibt es hier.

Zur genauen Kompatibilität des eigenen Standalones und einem guten Authoring-Programms empfiehlt es sich, einschlägige Foren zu befragen.


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Selbst bei gekauften BluRays kannst eh nicht eindeutig sagen, Laufwerk X kann die abspielen, Laufwerk Y kann es nicht.
> Ich hab eine original Avatar BluRay und den neuen Robin Hood, die laufen bei mir am PC nicht, selbst mit dem mitgelieferten BluRay Player.
> Wenn ich aber AnyDVD installiere, spielt es sie problemlos ab.
> Auf dem Standalone Player krieg ich immerhin Robin Hood ohne Probleme zu laufen, Avatar überlegt sich das anscheinend von Mal zu Mal neu ^^



genau das selbe problem mit meiner avatar bluray ^^


blurayplayer ist

http://samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/TVHeimkino/Bluray/Blurayplayer/bdd5300/BD-D5300EN/detail.aspx


----------



## Saji (11. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> genau das selbe problem mit meiner avatar bluray ^^
> 
> 
> blurayplayer ist
> ...



Samsung. *g* Plastikbomber nannten wir die auf Arbeit immer. Die Beamer rochen nach zwei Stunden sogar so, als wäre irgendwo Plastik geschmolzen. Beste Erfahrungen (sowohl aus Kunden- als auch aus Verkäufersicht) konnte ich bis jetzt mit Sony und LG machen. Meine PS3 hat bis jetzt jede Bluray anstandslos abgespielt und LG bietet Unterstützung für viele Formate.

Hast du es mal mit einem Firmwareupdate für deinen Samsung BD Player versucht?


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

avatar lief ja meist nachdem ich ihn 2 min laufen liess ^^

und der riecht nicht und fand besonders die usb blende ganz praktisch


----------

